# Qualitätsunterschiede PVC-Folie Markenhersteller



## Wolmo (21. Juni 2015)

Moin,
gibt es bei Markenherstellern, z. B. Sika derartige Unterschiede in der Qualität, dass sich der fast doppelte Preis einer NG Folie rechtfertigt?

Grüße,
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2015)

Habe noch nirgends ein unabhängigen Test zu Teichfolien entdecken können. Da Mir auch nicht bekannt ist welche Mischungen beim PVC es gibt würde ich mich dazu ach bedeckt halten Wollen.

Beim PE-HD könnte man davon aus gehen das alles auch einem Granulat gefertigt wird und da gibt es Unterschiede in PE 100 und Pex.. Schweißbares PE besteht heute zumeist aus PE100. Da kommt es nur auf die Dicke an.


----------



## Wolmo (21. Juni 2015)

Nun ja, darum geht es ja gerade, ich kenne auch keinen Test. Sika stellt auch Folien aus zwei oder mehr Lagen her, auch in olivgrün aber die wird zum halben Preis verkauft. Alle Werte ähneln sich mit NG. Ist das jetzt nur der Werbeaufschlag von NG? Oder übersieht man ggf. etwas?

Mein erster Schwimmteich wurde noch Pi mal Schnauze gebaut, mit allen Fehlern die man machen kann. Doch auch nach 10 Jahren war die 1 mm PVC-Folie am Grabenwall trotz UV-Befeuerung noch 1a. Jetzt habe ich so viel gelesen, von Panzerung und Spezialfolie NG, dass ich allmählich echt verwirrt bin. 

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Wolfgang


----------

